# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  المحكمة تحسم جدل ورثة  المرحوم محمود عبد العزيز

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المحكمة تحسم جدل ورثة المرحوم محمود عبد العزيز

حصرت محكمة بحري الشرعية برئاسة مولانا وفاء كباشي صباح امس تركة الفنان الراحل محمود عبد العزيز على زوجاته الثلاثة (تقوى ، أميرة ، هبة ) وأولاده البالغين ( مصعب ، راضي ، رامي ) والقصّر ( حاتم ، حنين ، القصواء ) ووالدته فائزة محمد طاهر بحضور المحامي الطيب عبد الملك عن الزوجة هبة صلاح والمحا...مي الفاتح خضر عن الزوجة أميرة . 

وأوضح المحامي جلال حسن علي ، أنه وبعد الاستماع إلى أقوال شهود الابن الأكبر مصعب محمود عبد العزيز وهم أصدقاء الراحل ، الأستاذ احمد الصاوي وحامد هارون الذين ادلوا بشهادتيهما بأن الزوجات الثلاث المذكورات أعلاه في عصمة الراحل والأبناء المذكورين أبنائه ، تم حسم الجدل الدائر حول الورثة . 

من جهته أوضح مصعب – النجل الأكبر للفنان الراحل محمود – أن المحكمة استمعت للشهود الذين اكدوا أن زوجات الراحل ( تقوى ، وأميرة ، وهبة ) في عصمته وأثبتوا أننا الورثة الشرعيين ، وتم حصر الورثة علينا نحن الأبناء بالإعلان الشرعي ( مصعب ، رامي ، راضي ، حاتم ، حنين ، القصواء ) . 

من جانب آخر حذر مصعب من إقامة أي مشاريع باسم والدهم محمود عبد العزيز دون الرجوع اليهم كورثة شرعيين ، مضيفاً : " احمد الله أنني وإخواني على قدر المسؤولية فنحن راشدين وعاقلين ، وما تم في الفترة الماضية مشيناه بي مزاجنا ، ولكن أي مشروع يقام لن يتم إلا بموافقتنا " . وأكد انهم على علم بأن الراحل لم يكن ملكهم وحدهم بل ملك كل السودانيين الذين افتقدوه كفنان . 

وأضاف " نحن ليس ضد أي عمل خير لروح الراحل بل بالعكس تماماً سنعلن وقفتنا معه ونمد له يد العون ولكن يجب أن نكون على علم به ، فنحن لا نسعى لكسب المال ( ومليارات الدنيا كلها لا تساوي ضفر من أبوي ) .. وأتمني أي عمل يقام يكون صدقة جارية له لا عمل تجاري ، وان ترفع الأكف بالدعاء له بالرحمة والمغفرة " . 

(منقول)
*

----------

